# Full body deer mount?



## mill_time

I know I am in dreamland, but I told myself if I get a 150 inch deer I will get a full body mount of him. There is a buck at schupbach's sporting goods that is bedded down that I think is awesome. Anyway my questions are......

1. Who does absolutly awesome work that I can trust to do a good job? I dont care how long it would take.

2. How would I go about skinning a full body mount? Can I even gut the deer out?

3. Generally speaking, How much do full body whitetails cost? I dont care, just curious.


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist

mill_time said:


> I know I am in dreamland, but I told myself if I get a 150 inch deer I will get a full body mount of him. There is a buck at schupbach's sporting goods that is bedded down that I think is awesome. Anyway my questions are......
> 
> 1. Who does absolutly awesome work that I can trust to do a good job? I dont care how long it would take.
> 
> Lots of good taxi's out there, just check out their lifesize mammals such as fox or coyotes and you should get an idea how there work really is. Deer are the most mntd. animals out there, but that doesn't mean thay are easy. If a taxi can get a "live" look on aats or canines, then everything else hould be just as good.
> 
> 2. How would I go about skinning a full body mount? Can I even gut the deer out?
> 
> Find your taxi first ifpossible and follow their reccomendations. We prefer a belly cut on all hooved game as it's more difficut to hide the seam on the back and easier to work the legs with a belly cut. Again follow your taxi's recc.
> 
> 3. Generally speaking, How much do full body whitetails cost? I dont care, just curious.


Price varies just like quality. Expect to pay at least 2500.00 for a good quality mnt. Some people may sqwuak at that price, but most have no idea how much work goes into mtg. a large animal such as this. Especially in the pose you are talking about. Form selection is limited and alterations are usually required for proper fit. It's not like a shoulder mnt. where you may have 3-4 different suppliers that have 6-8 forms apiece that will fit your skin. There are onlya couple available and these are not all quality forms, so that drops the available field down even more. Good luck on your hunting.


----------



## Initaxidermy

$1,700.00 plus basework.


----------



## thaken

Check out the Taxidermists in your area before you get the deer. They should all have showrooms with their work in it for you to look at. Even your garage taxidermists should have a couple mounts you could check out. 

Choose your taxidermist before you get your buck and make arrangements with him/her to take care of your deer for you as soon as you get it. If you are going away to hunt then discuss with your taxidermist what is the best way for you to take care of your deer.


----------



## Liv4Trappin

I would agree with the above statements on doing some homework on
your local Taxidermists before your dream buck is taken. This way there is a relationship with him or her before the work is ever started. They can also recommend some base ideas that you might not have thought about and help pick out the position for your buck. They will also fill you in on how they want the buck to be brought to them..All very important. 
Good luck this season...hope you get your 150".

Mike


----------



## Ebowhunter

There are really only two ways to skin for a bedded mount. Dorsal or rug. I think most are leaning towards dorsal cuts in order to reduce sewing time.

Timliness equals edible.


----------

